# ou trouver la date d'un MAC



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2015)

Bonjour
j'ai un Mac mini mais je ne me rappelle plus  de quelle année il est (pour le revendre) savez vous où je peux savoir ça ?
ou avec le numero de serie qui est ecrit derriere ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2015)

j'ai trouve https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Avril 2015)

simple: menu pomme> à propos de ce mac. Plus d'infos. L'année de fabrication apparaitra.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2015)

merci


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Coconut Battery ou plus concentré sur cette tâche, CoconutID ira même jusqu'à donner non le début de la  date de fabrication du modèle mais celle de la machine elle-même. 
Parce que la date du modèle, dans certains cas, ça peut aller chercher loin (presque 3 ans de différences, pour ma machine)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2015)

merci !


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Parce que la date du modèle, dans certains cas, ça peut aller chercher loin (presque 3 ans de différences, pour ma machine)


Ah bon, j'aimerais bien voir ça, surtout le screenshot de /A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Ben oui : c'est un mid 2012 de fin 2014


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, j'aimerais bien voir ça, surtout le screenshot de /A propos de ce Mac.





Le docteur a dit:


> Ben oui : c'est un mid 2012 de fin 2014


Ca n'a rien à voir, on a pu acheter un modèle 2012 en 2014, 2015, soit c'est un restant de stock d'un magasin, soit c'est une occasion du refurb ou d'un particulier.

Mais la date de prise en compte est bien dans l'affichage de /A propos de ce Mac et donc ton screenshot, c'est quand tu veux pour le mettre en ligne.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2015)

Je suis désolé, mais je n'ai que la date du modèle, soit : MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2012)


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2015)

Par contre, voilà la capture de CoconutID si ça t'intéresse (bon, j'ai exagéré : je suis à 2 ans et des miettes, soit).


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Mais la date de prise en compte est bien dans l'affichage de /A propos de ce Mac et donc ton screenshot, c'est quand tu veux pour le mettre en ligne.


CoconutID ne m'intéresse pas, ce n'est absolument pas fiable, avec mon iMac 27 il était incapable de donner les bonnes informations.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2015)

Je ne vais pas te mettre un screenshot qui ne contient pas l'information que tu demande ?


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne vais pas te mettre un screenshot qui ne contient pas l'information que tu demande ?


Ah bon, parce que ce type de screenshot...





...n'est pas assez explicite, clair et sans ambiguité ?


----------



## Le docteur (22 Avril 2015)

Justement, non : il te donne juste le type de l'appareil (la date des premiers modèles de ce type, par exemple le mien est un "mid-2012", mais a été fabriqué après (et encore heureux, sinon, il auraient eu du mal à avoir des stocks en 2015). Je suis désolé, mais ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec la date de fabrication.
Tu confonds le type du modèle (qui effectivement est nommé à partir d'une date) et la date de fabrication.


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu confonds le type du modèle (qui effectivement est nommé à partir d'une date) et la date de fabrication


Désolé mais c'est bien la référence que Apple demandera si on a un entretien de dépannage par téléphone. Alors avec tes données venues d'un autre logiciel, il fait quoi le téléopérateur ?

Et pourquoi tu tiens tant à ne PAS mettre un screenshot de ton modèle dans le forum ? 

Et dans une année, chez Apple, tous les matériels vendus auront soit Mid ou Late pour l'année en cours, certifiant ainsi que c'est le modèle de fabrication d'une année précise.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Avril 2015)

C'est une plaisanterie ? 
J'ai la flemme de mettre un truc inutile, c'est tout, d'autant plus qu'il faut que je m'emmerde à griser le numéro de série comme sur ton exemple. 
Tu veux savoir ce qui est écrit. Je te l'ai dit : mid-2012.
J'ai même essayé pour te faire plaisir, mais DropBox me casse les noisettes et ça coince. 

Bon, je ne sais pas ce que tu ne comprends pas. Mais le mid-2012 est encore fabriqué et commercialisé (c'est l'ancien Mac).


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai la flemme de mettre un truc inutile, c'est tout, d'autant plus qu'il faut que je m'emmerde à griser le numéro de série comme sur ton exemple.


Ca ne prend que 45 secondes pour faire un screenshot, mettre un rectangle gris et héberger l'image, bref ! 

Rappel...


Erickb a dit:


> j'ai un Mac mini mais je ne me rappelle plus de quelle année il est (pour le revendre) savez vous où je peux savoir ça ?



Lorsqu'on tente de répondre c'est d'essayer d'être le plus précis possible et ce sera toujours l'année du modèle avec la mention Mid ou Late. Donc, officiellement c'est ce qui sera demandé par un téléopérateur Apple et pas avec un logiciel tiers qui n'est absolument pas fiable.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Coconut Battery ou plus concentré sur cette tâche, CoconutID ira même jusqu'à donner non le début de la  date de fabrication du modèle mais celle de la machine elle-même.


Ca s'appelle une précision.
Que tu me dises qu'il ne faut pas l'embrouiller, soit (dommage que tu le dises seulement maintenant).Que tu me prennes la tête avec tes "je voudrais bien voir ça" pendant X post, ça devient un peu pénible. Tu voudrais bien voir quoi ? Que c'est un mid-2012, je le dis depuis tout à l'heure.
On ne parle pas de la même chose et tu semble vouloir voir un truc depuis tout à l'heure mais je ne comprends toujours pas quoi. Que tu ne fasse pas confiance à CocoNutID, c'est ton choix.
Reste que je n'ai jamais dit que mon modèle était autre chose que ce qu'il était.

Le truc obscur dans l'histoire c'est : pourquoi tiens-tu tant à un screenshot inutile ?
1. J'ai retenté tout à l'heure, DropBox m'a fait des taquineries.
2. Je ne sais mettre un carré blanc qui soit fixe ou dont je sois sûr qu'il est fixe.
3. Je n'ai pas coutume de répondre à une exigence que je ne pige pas.

Je vais ressortir le truc que je dis toujours à chaque fois : il faut s'entendre sur ce dont on parle, sinon ça finit en n'importe quoi. Dans le pire des cas on en a un qui tend un tamis pendant que l'autre trait le bouc (KANT - authentique)


----------

